

What happens when you install the top 10 download.com apps (HTG) - wlawson
http://www.howtogeek.com/198622/heres-what-happens-when-you-install-the-top-10-download.com-apps/

======
angry-hacker
Toxic software is really killing the Windows platform.

------
dirkdk
glad to be on Mac OS X!

~~~
PhantomGremlin
Many otherwise intelligent people deal with this nonsense every day, and yet
won't buy a Mac because they are "too expensive".

